# Digging - how to stop it?



## Kally76

I hope someone has some ideas. I think the only way to get them to not do it, is for them to get so much exercise they are too tired to do it. I have this photo in another thread. This is what my dogs did when they didn't get hardly any exercise for a couple of days. This was done in one afternoon when I was gone Christmas shopping.


----------



## jmamom

Kally76 said:


> I hope someone has some ideas. I think the only way to get them to not do it, is for them to get so much exercise they are too tired to do it. I have this photo in another thread. This is what my dogs did when they didn't get hardly any exercise for a couple of days. This was done in one afternoon when I was gone Christmas shopping.


Oh yeah - I could see Josie doing that. That's why she's never left outside by herself, but its pretty cold these days, and I've been letting her out and watching through the window. She was pretty good once it snowed, but I guess she got bored with the snow, and has returned to digging. In the fall, it got so bad I couldn't even play with her in the yard, all she wanted to do was dig. Not looking forward to spring and the smells of things growing, oh boy, then I'll be in real trouble.
That's why I'm looking for solutions now, maybe I can teach her not to do it before then.
Thanks!


----------



## tanianault

There are a number of reasons dogs will dig holes:

- control temperature: usually in the shade or under a deck
- stashing food, hiding bones, etc.
- den instinct: usually these holes are placed against or under shelter
- hunting: digging where mice, voles, gophers, etc. have their holes
- fence fighting or escape: holes are along the edges or in the corner of the fence
- anxious behaviour: some dogs will dig because repetitious behaviours can relieve stress
- lack of exercise: digging is hard work and dogs will do it to release energy
- attention getting/boredom: dog and human are out in the yard and human isn't paying attention to the dog; dog paws at some interesting smell or thing on the ground and human goes over to the dog to stop the digging - and gives the dog attention. Human walks away and dog repeats the behaviour because it worked so well last time. 

I agree with Kally76, a good dog is a tired dog.

What I would personally do is: don't allow the dog into the yard unattended. When out in the yard with the dog, actively play with her and a toy she likes, or do some obedience or trick training with her. If she does stop to dig, simply say "No" or "Wrong" in a calm voice and immediately remove her from the yard. Goldens are smart, she'll learn quickly that yard-time means fun, but not digging.

Hope this helps,

- Tania


----------



## nolefan

I read this post with great interest because I have had a hard time keeping up with Duncan's excersise needs over the holidays and our yard is suffering the results. 

I walked him 2 1/2 miles late yesterday afternoon and then crated him for a couple hours while we went out to dinner. I arrived home at 9 p.m. to find him refreshed and ready to play. Nothing in the house was good enough so I finally put on a parka over my pj's and went out to blow bubbles for him to chase in the back yard. I thought anyone who was considering getting a retriever should spend a day at our house before they commit. I feel guilty doing any workouts or running for myself because they don't include excersising the dog. (He's just over a year, so I don't want to stress his joints on my runs).
I just begged a friend in the neighborhood to bring over his dogs for a playdate this afternoon before we get our snow and ice tonight. I figure I need all the help I can get before we're stuck inside tomorrow. Of course my husband has flown to Sacramento for the week  Me, 3 kids and a crazy dog alone for the week and I know they kids will be home from school two days because of the snow. (I keep reminding myself how grateful I am that my husband has a job.)

Good luck with Josie, keep me posted!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Basically, it's about giving little to no unsupervised time so that somebody is always out there to interrupt digging the instant they start. You'll probably interrupt it 2,476 times before the dog FINALLY gives up for good. Just remember that it's a NORMAL dog behavior... which is why it's so challenging to stop in dogs who enjoy it.


----------



## jmamom

FlyingQuizini said:


> Basically, it's about giving little to no unsupervised time so that somebody is always out there to interrupt digging the instant they start. You'll probably interrupt it 2,476 times before the dog FINALLY gives up for good. Just remember that it's a NORMAL dog behavior... which is why it's so challenging to stop in dogs who enjoy it.


I was afraid that was the solution. It wouldn't be so bad if she didn't want to be outside ALL the time. And she just whines and whines at the door until we go out. I sent her to her crate just now because she won't stop whining at the door. Just went for our afternoon walk, did potty, ate dinner - she should be ready to settle. But she keeps looking out the sliding doors, and won't let it go!
Thanks everyone else for their comments. I think it is an attention getting thing, a well as she just really likes digging! Often times, I am trying to get her to play with me, but she has it in her head to dig, and doesn't want to do anything else. She gets lots of exercise, even in the cold and snow, believe me, because I'm exhausted from it!
Any more ideas, I'd love to hear them!!!!


----------



## AlanK

I sympathize with you. My boy finally quit digging in our part of the yard we keep grass in and mowed. 

He will go in the wooded area and dig so I let him have at it as it doesnt hurt anything. His passion is digging chipmunk dens up:doh:


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

I have asked this question a number of times, Bella is a digger.

The funny or not so funny thing is she digs at bushes and trees to find the roots of a plant ???????

We get moles in the garden and Bella will dig into the hole, but roots of trees are her challenge.

We have put poo's in the hole and it has helped to stop her returning !!!!!!!!!!!!

I will read this thread with interest.


----------



## iansgran

We have a sandbox for Jaro to dig in. He still pulls out grass sometimes, but for digging he will use the sandbox.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

I have 3 *mud* holes in the back yard. Cash seems to like to dig up the *rocks* as well. He is really really quick about it too. He does not get much alone time outside beacuse of this. I tell him leave it when he's sniffing around the them. I agree that the day he is caught digging is the day he has had no walk. I strive to walk Cash everyday but will admit he has missed a few. His naughty behavior is almost always cured by a walk.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I usually tell Griff "Thank You" and put his poop in it and cover it up. :

He usually digs when he's got something small he's playing with - like a pear or something like that. 

I think sometimes their nails are too long when they do that too.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Shelley used to be a bad digger, digging at least 10 holes each day. I tryed putting poo in the holes she still dug. I've also caught her in the act and told her no then gave her a toy. I found out she hates small yards,since moving to the place were at now 3/4 acre she seems happy. She digs a hole here and there but not as bad as before. I also found out she mainly only dug a hole after it had rained.


----------



## jmamom

IansGran-I have tried giving Josie certain areas to dig in, but she doesn't seem to get it- and she prefers grass because she likes to eat it! I also tried a spraybottle but it didn't faze her a bit. Tomcatsgirls - isn't it amazing how fast they can dig? I'll think she's sniffing around for a spot to go potty and next thing I know chunks of dirt are flying! Tomorrow I'm signing up for another training class. Hopefully when we get back to training on a more regular basis it will wear her out more.


----------



## jmamom

I would try the poop trick but she rarely digs in the same place twice. Lots if little holes everywhere! Josie LOVES to dig after it rains- I've wondered if she can smell the worms? She loves to roll in worms- yuck. Another reason to get on this problem before spring


----------



## jennretz

I'm very interested in this because I just rescued a 1.5 year old golden who is digging along the foundation, the fence, around the tree, digging up a tree root, etc.). I also have a 2 year old golden who was not a digger until my rescue came to live with us. Now they're both digging. I can't bury the poo because my 2 year old eats it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mbishara

About the sandbox trick I'm thinking of pre-empting my puppy before during time hits.

I want to build a sandbox. How do you tech her that this is the only place to go for a good dig?

I can feel it starting because whenever she sees a patch of grass through the score e she's loves to go deep to smell and chew on the roots of trees and stuff like that.

I'm worried about my backyard becoming a ear zone...

Also I've accustomed her to go to a certain place for her bathroom breaks (I walk her there). Will she start using the backyard as her big toilette once we're all there around the pool during the day? Even though she has her spot outside of our backyard....


----------

